# System suddenly segfaults, can't login anymore. [SOLVED-ish]

## JustJoe

Hello,

Yesterday i was able to login to my system just fine. When i woke up this morning i tried to su from within a running x session and i got back:

```
$ su -

Password:

Segmentation fault
```

I tried switching to another console and tried to log in as root. After entering the root password all what happened was i got back to the login prompt. I rebooted the system hoping it would let me log in again but that didn't happen. So i'm locked out now.

While booting  i saw 2 segfault messages, 1 from smbd and 1 from clamd. Sshd seems to start just fine.

At first i thought maybe the root partition got corrupted, but reiserfchk reports no corruption. Then i thougt it could be the RAM but Memtest is running for over 4 hours now (pass 9) and reports 0 errors. I'll let it run for some hours more.

Now, in case memtest doesnt report any errors what can i do to try to repair the system? 

Maybe chroot in from a live CD and try to do emerge -e system ? 

Please advise. Thnx a lot.Last edited by JustJoe on Sat Aug 05, 2006 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moocha

 *JustJoe wrote:*   

> Maybe chroot in from a live CD and try to do emerge -e system ?

 That's probably going to be the solution, because if it's not a hardware issue then it sounds like a messed-up glibc or gcc support library. But before jumping into the emerge -e system (which in cases like this should be done twice in a row to ensure a proper toolchain is built) can you please just chroot in and try to provide the emerge --info output? It may be something else, for example the kernel, in which case it'd be a lengthy useless process...

----------

## JustJoe

Here is my emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dfx X Xaw3d acl acpi adns alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile authdaemond avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 bzlib cli crypt cups curl dba dlloader dri dvd eds emboss encode esd fam flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif glide glut gmp gnokii gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imagemagick imap imlib innodb isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mtrr mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png posix pppd pthreads python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sasl sdl session sharedext snmp sockets softquota spell spl sse ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev urandom usb vhosts voodoo3 vorbis xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_tdfx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## JustJoe

 *moocha wrote:*   

> It may be something else, for example the kernel, in which case it'd be a lengthy useless process...

 

Hmz, i did tinker with the kernel yesterday to get DRI to work. But i can't think of anything i changed that could possibly be the cause of these segfaults. Here's my .config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

# Tue Aug  1 01:14:24 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=y

CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

```

----------

## JustJoe

I really need to get the system up and running again, so i'm about to do an 'emerge -e system && emerge -e system'.

```
# emerge -pve system|genlop-p 

.

.

Estimated update time: 7 hours, 43 minutes.)
```

I'll post the results in 15 hours, 26min.   :Razz: 

( i think it'll take shorter actually, since i recently emerged ccache )

edit: typo

----------

## JustJoe

Well, that didn't work.  I still can't log in to the system....   :Sad: 

So, then it might be a misconfigured kernel after all ?  Could some of you please take a look at my .config to see if you can spot anything that could possibly be the cause of my problems ? 

Thanks a lot !

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> Hmz, i did tinker with the kernel yesterday to get DRI to work.

 

you do have the previous kernel image still, right? Does that still boot cleanly?

you do have a back-up of your previous .config , right? Can you rebuild the kernel using that?

have you updated any packages in the relevant time period? Did you keep a note of what changes were made?

also if you can boot from a CD , chroot into you system and not get these errors it would seem a strong indication that you have poked something in your kernel config.

Now if that is the case and you have neither a b/u of your working kernel nor your .config I think it is fair to give yourself a slap on the head and reinstall gentoo. Whilst it's all compiling you will have enough spare time to search the internet to find the meaning of the word back-up.

Unless of course you find some knowlegable, kind-hearted fellow with lots of time on his hands who wants to read through several hundred lines of .config and try to work out what you have stuffed.

Personally I'd be too embaressed to ask. 

 :Embarassed: 

I did once have a similar login issue that apparently came from nowhere. It did not give the same seg faults but would not let me log in. I eventually cleared it using a live CD , deleting the passwd file and resetting the root passwd. It did not work first time but I eventually killed it. Not sure if that is related to what you are seeing tho'.

 :Cool: 

----------

## moocha

May also be a PAM or shadow issue. Try recompiling the corresponding packages.

----------

## JustJoe

Ok, my backup-kernel did exactly the same.

 *moocha wrote:*   

> May also be a PAM or shadow issue. Try recompiling the corresponding packages.

 

Well, after re-emerging shadow i'm able to login again !  So thank you moocha for the tip.

I also re-emerged clamav and that is ok now too.

Smbd decided to work as should too, eventhough i did not mess with that. I guess smbd relies on shadow ?

What still puzzles me is WHY this suddenly happened ? I guess i'll never know.

Thnx all !

 :Cool: 

----------

## moocha

Glad to hear it's solved - I'm actually a bit embarrassed for not thinking of the login authentication libraries earlier...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## JustJoe

 *moocha wrote:*   

> Glad to hear it's solved - I'm actually a bit embarrassed for not thinking of the login authentication libraries earlier...  

 

Me too. Let's not tell the other gentoo-ers.    :Wink: 

----------

## moocha

 *JustJoe wrote:*   

>  *moocha wrote:*   Glad to hear it's solved - I'm actually a bit embarrassed for not thinking of the login authentication libraries earlier...   
> 
> Me too. Let's not tell the other gentoo-ers.   

 Alrighty. *waves hand* This did not happen.

----------

